# Seasonic to launch a successor to its popular Focus Plus PSUs with the new Focus PX and GX



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 23, 2019)

_" The newly upgraded FOCUS PX and GX series are the successor to the FOCUS PLUS Series, which became an instant the top seller in the power supply market after its launch in 2017. In 2019, Seasonic engineers have made improvements on the popular series, removing the inline capacitors on the supplied cables. Besides the small change in the series naming, the PSU housing and its packaging are also updated to be in line with the concept of the OneSeasonic Initiative " 









						FOCUS GX
					

The newly upgraded FOCUS PX and FX series are the successor to the FOCUS PLUS Series.




					seasonic.com
				



_
I Found this randomly while browsing google images for the focus gold, apparently this was unveiled last month yet hardly saw nobody talking about it. it is available on sale at certain regions in Europe. Keep this news in mind next time you recommend someone a new seasonic power supply.

Also it seems Seasonic's current product such as the PRIME ULTRA are about to go trough some name changes  https://seasonic.com/oneseasonic


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2019)

"which became an instant the top seller in the power supply market "

Not a surprise, these are great quality and aren't expensive. Happy with my 750W model. But I've been wondering for a while now, what's so bad with cable capacitors? Jonnyguru and TPU seem to put that as a con.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 23, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> "which became an instant the top seller in the power supply market "
> 
> Not a surprise, these are great quality and aren't expensive. Happy with my 750W model. But I've been wondering for a while now, what's so bad with cable capacitors? Jonnyguru and TPU seem to put that as a con.


People dislike them cause they make cables bulkier and hard to route which can be hassle when working on anything but a standard ATX case, other than that they are there to further help with ripple suppression. Thing is, power supplies have advanced so much in recent years that they are unneeded anymore so seeing them in 2019 dos not set right for some people


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> People dislike them cause they make cables bulkier and hard to route which can be hassle when working on anything but a standard ATX case, other than that they are there to further help with ripple suppression. Thing is, power supplies have advanced so much in recent years that they are unneeded anymore so seeing them in 2019 dos not set right for some people


Kinda understandable, but they still have some benefits with them. 

Use sleeved extensions like I do, dammit!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 23, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Kinda understandable, but they still have some benefits with them.
> 
> Use sleeved extensions like I do, dammit!


I made a thread discussing about why in cable caps are disliked today, you can find out more why that is in the replies 









						Power supplies in-cable capacitors, why people dislike them ?
					

When reading power supplies recommendations threads i often find people dislike PSUs with bulky cables that has capacitors in them but then they are there to further help with the ripple suppression for the power supply so clearly they have a legit function yet i often fine people dislike them...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




TLDR: Peeps just hate them for the added bulk and the trouble of routing the cables in tight spaces


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 23, 2019)

Seasonic retains the in-cable capacitors because it helps them get 10s in performance with reviewers like oklahomawolf. OW's scoring criteria has always been so strict that nothing short of perfect will actually get a perfect score. The reason it doesn't matter for regular folks is because on *Seasonic*'s midrange to high end units, their performance is already mindblowing without the caps. Swap them out for a set of full MDPC/para sleeved cables to your heart's content.

There are plenty of other products from other manufacturers and OEMs out there that employ inline caps in their Techflex sleeved cables, which definitely don't live up to the performance standards of Seasonic's Focus Plus, XM and KM. In those cases, ripple can be a very different story.

But at the end of the day, many of the reputable old breed PSU reviewers apply very strict standards that don't necessarily translate to real-world gains for regular people. There are certainly a lot of SKUs I wouldn't trust to support something like a volt-happy 4790K and 290X CF that draw wattage near the limits of their 12V rail rating, but most of the ones we can buy from large manufacturers aren't the kind to burn down our house, and for the vast majority of builders, they'll be "good enough". Which makes Seasonics without inline caps already way past the point of "good enough".


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> other than that they are there to further help with ripple suppression.


And affects from EMI/RFI.

However...


Chloe Price said:


> but they still have some benefits with them.


But typically only on paper. That is, the vast majority of users will never benefit from them because the supplies already provide excellent ripple suppression which is further suppressed by the filtering and regulating circuits on the motherboards, expansion cards and other connected devices. And EMI/RFI (interference) from other nearby devices (microwave ovens, TVs, etc.) "should" already be suppressed by those devices. But if not (which would indicate a fault in those devices), such spurious EMI/RFI emanations are typically and already properly suppressed/blocked by our cases. This is even more true when our computers are plugged into properly wired (and grounded) wall outlets - as they all should be.

So those caps really just benefit the PSU maker as marketing fodder and slightly better scores in product reviews (which again is used for marketing fodder).


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2019)

these PSU's have been in stock for two weeks now off and on... this article is already outdated


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 23, 2019)

lyisx29 said:


> these PSU's have been in stock for two weeks now off and on... this article is already outdated


But where Is the press release announcement ?

You could buy the old model not knowing there is a new updated version is coming soon/released

As of now it is only being sold in select retailers in the UK only and hardly found any official listing for the new psus in the us

My guess is instead of rendering the current focus and prime PSUs outdated, they're waiting for the shelfs to be sold out so that they'll supply the new versions in the new batch then make an announcement.  In the second link you can see that the new version were supposedly released in Q2 this year, however we're entering Q4 yet nobody heard anything. 

I'v found out about this in reddit of all places


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> But where Is the press release announcement ?
> 
> You could buy the old model not knowing there is a new updated version is coming soon/released
> 
> ...



oh I wasn't picking on you or anything, due to the tariffs trump put in place these psu's are a bit too pricey imo. im going to wait for a sale myself


----------



## RainingTacco (Sep 23, 2019)

Any good reviews of these PSUs? Im looking to buy one. I only found some korean site but there was no transient load testing, and without this info i cant really decide.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 23, 2019)

RainingTacco said:


> Any good reviews of these PSUs? Im looking to buy one. I only found some korean site but there was no transient load testing, and without this info i cant really decide.


There is no reviews for the new Focus power supplies unfortunately, must be under an embargo since these units have been ready since Q2 this year yet seasonic imo are waiting for the current Focus plus to be sold out across the board then go full swing with announcements and reviews to shed light for its successor .

I wouldn't be worried about no reviews really, this is suppose to be an upgraded, and improved platform from the one we have right now so performance wise it should be slightly better. If you managed to find it at MSRP price or close to it then go for it


----------



## RainingTacco (Sep 24, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> There is no reviews for the new Focus power supplies unfortunately, must be under an embargo since these units have been ready since Q2 this year yet seasonic imo are waiting for the current Focus plus to be sold out across the board then go full swing with announcements and reviews to shed light for its successor .
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about no reviews really, this is suppose to be an upgraded, and improved platform from the one we have right now so performance wise it should be slightly better. If you managed to find it at MSRP price or close to it then go for it


Do you know other quiet PSUs in that price range? I think dark power/straight power or corsair rmx, but they are slightly more expensive.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 24, 2019)

RainingTacco said:


> Do you know other quiet PSUs in that price range? I think dark power/straight power or corsair rmx, but they are slightly more expensive.


Well, Fractal Design recently released their new ION+ Platinum power supplies which scored fantastically in all reviews across the board and is using Fractal's own in house designed dynamic fan which is a large 140mm quality fan made for quiet operation and long life, it is a platinum efficiency rated PSU that is priced as most gold rated efficiency power supplies so its a very good price\performance PSU and should on your which list

I would also vouch for the Corsair RMx 2018 edition, just like the ION+ it is among the quietest PSU you can buy today and is also equipped with quality fan, so if you were not able to find the ION+ then i would recommend the RMx 2018 edition. If you want to know if the RMx your seeing is the 2018 edition first it is a smaller 160mm in length than the previous model AND the warranty on the 2018 model is 10 years instead of the 7 years of the old model, you could easily see the warranty sticker on the box

Both of the PSU i mentioned above come with semi passive fan mode


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 24, 2019)

good morning, i bought and cancel order weeks ago.169$+65 taxes is too much.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 25, 2019)

i've ordered focus gx gold 750w yesterday.more tolerable price and i'm not seasonic's beta tester.prime has design error and it cause shut down.new px series have new design but no one tested it.


----------



## Kryo_O (Sep 25, 2019)

My focus gx 650w just arrived today. Everything seems good so far


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 25, 2019)

Kryo_O said:


> My focus gx 650w just arrived today. Everything seems good so far


Awesome! Glad i shed light to you about the new updated model  



Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> i've ordered focus gx gold 750w yesterday.more tolerable price *and i'm not seasonic's beta tester*.prime has design error and it cause shut down.new* px series have new design but no one tested it.*


Well, you'v bought a new platform that has no reviews so you'r technically beta testing haha   Jokes aside with the solid performance of the Focus plus am confident Seasonic have ironed the platform even better with the new GX and PX so i would not worry about that

One other thing is that, just like the Focus plus gold and platinum, the new GX and PX have the same internal layout and circuit board, its just some of the primary components on the PX are rated at higher effeminacy


----------



## RainingTacco (Sep 25, 2019)

Kryo_O said:


> My focus gx 650w just arrived today. Everything seems good so far


Hows the noise during full load? Distinguishable from GPU and CPU coolers?


----------



## Kryo_O (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't honestly hear the psu at all, mainly because I already have 5 fans and a beefy gpu. The psu fan doesn't even spin until it reaches 30% load.


----------



## RainingTacco (Sep 25, 2019)

Problem with seasonic focus plus/gx is that it doesnt kick high rpm until >80% load. If you never exceeded that then the PSU is very quiet. Its a great quiet choice for those who dont skimp on the PSU and use it at max 80% load.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 25, 2019)

RainingTacco said:


> *Problem *with seasonic focus plus/gx is that it doesnt kick high rpm until >80% load. If you never exceeded that then the PSU is very quiet. Its a great quiet choice for those who dont skimp on the PSU and use it at max 80% load.


So how's that a problem ?  

Most quality PSUs can deliver full rated wattage at 47c - 50c


----------



## miuen4o (Nov 18, 2019)

Newbie question. I'm looking to buy a more high end psu, since the last one I bought was quite some time ago.  

Seasonic PX is the new platinum model right? 

I don't even know if I need to spend extra. I found the focus plus platinum (I assume older model?) for significantly less money. It seems good enough for someone like me that very rarely games and mainly uses the PC for web browsing and photo editing (Lightroom/Photoshop). What do you think?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2019)

miuen4o said:


> Newbie question. I'm looking to buy a more high end psu, since the last one I bought was quite some time ago.
> 
> Seasonic PX is the new platinum model right?
> 
> I don't even know if I need to spend extra. I found the focus plus platinum (I assume older model?) for significantly less money. It seems good enough for someone like me that very rarely games and mainly uses the PC for web browsing and photo editing (Lightroom/Photoshop). What do you think?



Yes, you are correct.

Not worth the money for you.

I recommend EVGA GD series, it is new and rated gold and very cheap yet good quality. Mine works great, see system specs under my name for pricing.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 18, 2019)

Unless you find a really good deal on a 80 PLUS "Platinum" PSU, "Gold" certified is just fine. You only get a couple extra percentage points in efficiency with a Platinum and that would take many years of use to make up for the extra purchase price in energy savings.

BTW, just because you bought your last PSU "some time ago", that does not mean you need a new one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Unless you find a really good deal on a 80 PLUS "Platinum" PSU, "Gold" certified is just fine. You only get a couple extra percentage points in efficiency with a Platinum and that would take many years of use to make up for the extra purchase price in energy savings.
> 
> BTW, just because you bought your last PSU "some time ago", that does not mean you need a new one.



Yup i use SS X1250 XM2 here.

Reputable designs are a must.

Im sure mine will last for 20 years now that multi gpu utilization is dead.


----------



## heky (Nov 18, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Mine works great, see system specs under my name for pricing.


Hm...is "graduation gift" a viable currency? Lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2019)

heky said:


> Hm...is "graduation gift" a viable currency? Lol




oops sorry I forgot I put that there.  it was $65, with a $20 rebate card, so $45 for the PSU 700w version.

but yeah it was also a graduation gift


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im sure mine will last for 20 years now that multi gpu utilization is dead.


Well, that's not totally unheard of, but that likely would still be a stretch. It is more likely, however, you will retire it before it dies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, that's not totally unheard of, but that likely would still be a stretch. It is more likely, however, you will retire it before it dies.



The psu and case i keep for many builds, if my Antec SX830 had been as wide as this case i would of modded it lol


----------



## miuen4o (Nov 18, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Unless you find a really good deal on a 80 PLUS "Platinum" PSU, "Gold" certified is just fine. You only get a couple extra percentage points in efficiency with a Platinum and that would take many years of use to make up for the extra purchase price in energy savings.
> 
> BTW, just because you bought your last PSU "some time ago", that does not mean you need a new one.



I was gonna go with gold, but found focus plus platinum 550w for 97 euro. That's why I wasn't sure about the model names.

Since a lot of golds at 550w are 80-90 euro around here, I thought I'd go for the platinum even if it's an older model.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074N8YBK9/






						Seasonic FOCUS PX-550 Vollmodulares PC-Netzteil 80PLUS: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Seasonic FOCUS PX-550 Vollmodulares PC-Netzteil 80PLUS Platinum 550 Watt - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




They look suspiciously similar??


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 18, 2019)

miuen4o said:


> I was gonna go with gold, but found focus plus platinum 550w for 97 euro. That's why I wasn't sure about the model names.
> 
> Since a lot of golds at 550w are 80-90 euro around here, I thought I'd go for the platinum even if it's an older model.
> 
> ...


The* Focus PX* is the new model, you can tell by the packaging name label and also the fan on the PX has an updated design than the Focus Plus


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> The psu and case i keep for many builds


Me too. I have always felt a quality case and PSU form the foundation for a computer that can support years of evolving and upgrades. I'm just saying 20 years is a long time. Even if the PSU is still functioning, what if something comes along to replace the SATA power connector? Or the ATX Form Factor is replaced by a new form factor as happened before when we went from AT to ATX? 

Then the PSU may have be retired before it dies - just because it became obsolete.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 20, 2019)

Wait, Seasonics have in-cable caps?

My Prime Titanium on my server doesn't, at least.



Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> prime has design error and it cause shut down



News to my server, which is running a very early 750W Prime Titanium.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Antec SX830


I had one of those a long time ago. roomy.

This PSU has been added to the Tier List.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 20, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Wait, Seasonics have in-cable caps?
> 
> My Prime Titanium on my server doesn't, at least.
> 
> ...



old focus series has cable capacitor but new series using new cable without cap.

new series prime titanium or old series?new prime series has new design and i don't think still has shut down problem.


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2019)

When I was looking at power supplies, the Seasonic XP seemed a better product line than the Focus or the Prime Platinum in benchmarks, but sadly it was discontinued.  Seemed like they took a step backwards.  It also had a nice San Ace fan.






						Seasonic Platinum 1200W (XP3) Power Supply – Page 6 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 20, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> new series prime titanium or old series?new prime series has new design and i don't think still has shut down problem.



It was/is one of the first, so I am guessing original series.  Never had a "shutdown problem" on my 24/7 server.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Nov 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It was/is one of the first, so I am guessing original series.  Never had a "shutdown problem" on my 24/7 server.


if it was %100 than it won't be a problem it was someting else.lets say common problem at least create a word.


----------

